# Thème leopard



## gaspardml (23 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un sait où trouver un Thème Léopard pour installer sur un mac Tiger.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2008)

Celui qui s'en approche le plus est Liger mais sans la même transparence de la barre des menus et les boutons qui sont toujours dans le même look que Tiger.


----------



## gaspardml (25 Janvier 2008)

Oui mais en fait moi ce que j'aimerais bien avoir c'est l'apparence du dock. C'est tout. 

Alors est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider


----------



## thekingdolphin (25 Janvier 2008)

peut etre cela peut t'aider:
http://www.freerangemac.com/
ou
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/10287
ou
http://spiderlama.deviantart.com/art/Liger-57706188


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2008)

Tu parles de thème il faut faire la différenciation !
Pour le dock tu dois d'abord le rendre transparent avec ClearDock et bricoler avec un éditeur d'images ton fond d'écran et ajouter ton Dock avec ces images.


----------



## gaspardml (31 Janvier 2008)

D'accord mais une foi que j'ai téléchargé ton truc qu'est ce que je fais.


----------

